# Forum Home Renovation Rendering  Render or new windows first - renovating brick veneer

## terryB

Hi, 
I am contemplating having our brick veneer home rendered. Sadly the windows also need replacing. Which should I have done first windows or render? Logic tells me the windows should be done first. 
Any help would be much appreciated. 
Thanks
Terry

----------


## cherub65

Windows first, Pay extra for protective plastic on new windows.

----------


## myla

hi, 
yes windows first, make sure renderer tapes up windows prior to starting 
use the 14 or 30 day blue tape and the thicker plastic drop sheets  
thanks

----------


## terryB

Thanks folks, anyone want to recommend an affordable quality window manufacturer other than Stegbar. No issue with Stegbar just looking to get comparative quote. 
Cannot afford wooden windows so after a quality aluminium product. Not a fan of plastic so pvc is out for me unless some would like to make a comelling case.

----------


## myla

hi, 
maybe try A&L Windows 
thanks

----------


## zacnelson

Myla, where do you get that blue tape you referred to?  Is it just masking tape or is that plasticy stuff?  I've never seen it up close but sometimes when you drive past a building site you see the window frames have a light blue plastic strip stuck to them

----------


## GeoffW1

> Thanks folks, anyone want to recommend an affordable quality window manufacturer other than Stegbar. No issue with Stegbar just looking to get comparative quote. 
> Cannot afford wooden windows so after a quality aluminium product. Not a fan of plastic so pvc is out for me unless some would like to make a comelling case.

  Hi, 
We got this done (windows first too) and used a custom size window manufacturer from our district. The trade has sources for the anodised or powder coated extrusion used for fabricating windows, and several sorts of glass which we could choose from.  
Although partly doing a sales job on us, he told us there would generally be 2 qualities of window frame available, the flimsy sort installed to keep the price well down, and the quality sort with heavier frames, thicker coatings and better bearings. He was happy to do either one. 
We chose the quality type and got the whole 2 storey house done, 3 sliding doors too, for $10K about 10 years ago. They came and took very careful measurements, and brought everything premade with wooden reveals attached, and installed them like this  http://www.vantagealuminium.com.au/pdf/10window.pdf 
Cheers

----------


## intertd6

whatever you do make sure the flashings are installed correctly, which may include knocking out the sill & 1 course down to get the bottom flashing in the proper postion.
regards inter

----------

